# It's arrived!



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

For many months now Marion & I have been plotting to import an RV.

We've done what research we could here, looking over loads of different vehicles at dealers and at shows.

We've spent countless hours on the 'net, both on RV owners' sites and on dealers' ads. We nearly came badly unstuck buying an oversize bus, but were alerted in the nick of time by Linda of Stateside (thanks once again!)

We came to agree on the spec (top of this list being width of less than 100"), and decided what our budget was (which didn't run to UK major dealer prices).

So the final shortlist was very short. RV was to be less than 34'; only one slideout, and that to be sofa/dinette; if Ford Triton engine then younger than 2003 (spark plug problem); less than 100" wide to give some reserve in order to be sure of meeting the DVLA width measurement criterion of 2.54m.

So the final choice was a Four Winds Hurricane 30F.

We then identified several likely looking examples on the web, and negotiated our purchase with the help of a contact in the States.

Once we had paid for the beast, I took my LGV test, we arranged insurance on a cover note with the VIN number, and made haste to wait. 

At last the great day arrived - yesterday. We pitched up at Dock Gate 4 in Southampton; crossed the agent's hand with the vast quantities of hardearned required by the Queen for the privilege of importing a Yank Tank, and were handed the keys.

The RV appeared to have survived the crossing - including a hurricane - in good shape. Interior was fairly clean and intact, with the exception of the CD player/radio which had been purloined by a dockside lowlife as is traditional. We'd denied said loser the benefit of the 2 fitted TV's by donating them to charity stateside.

Then the fun bit - driving a left hand drive behemoth from Southampton to the rural lanes of deepest Devon!

After a couple of minor glitches (electric steps wouldn't retract, couldn't figure out how to release the foot-operated handbrake, etc) we got underway.

I was jolly glad I'd had the training in driving a similar sized truck for my LGV, but it was still very strange being left hand drive. But if it was disorientating for me, it was little short of a nightmare for Marion. 

Seated in the death seat, she had to grin & bear it as we left the motorway and got onto progressively narrower roads. It's very hard as a driver not to wander out across the white line when you're sat on the wrong side, but I was assisted in maintaining concentration by the screams of my wife, as she sat and witnessed giant juggernauts thundering past her no more than 6 inches away at a combined speed of 100mph.

The engine on this Hurricane is Ford's 300 odd hp V10 Triton 6.8 litre lump. And what a splendid engine it is! Whisper quiet, very smooth, bags of torque. I never saw more than 2500 rpm all the way back.

The chassis on this RV is not in the same league. Nicest thing to say about it is that encourages one to drive at fuel efficient speeds. . .

Eventually arrived home. Navigated up ludicrously narrow Devon lanes, culminating in the mile up to our house, with both sides tickled simultaneously by the hedgerows.

Attempted the impossible task of reversing into our gate, gave up, and parked the monster between two cowsheds at our friendly next door farmer friend's place.

Now all we have to do is figure out how everything works. Oh, and get it approved by the DVLA. . . Watch this space!

Bruce & Marion


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome story!

I didn't realise things got pinched as a matter of tradition!

Glad you all arrived home safely and good luck with the dvla... hopefully see you at a rally or meet soon??


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pics!!!...PICS!!!!! :lol: :lol: Congratulations!! :thumbleft: 

M'n'D


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well done and congratulations, have a good time in her.

Dockside theft is very common Shane. You have to leave the vehicle unlocked. People have been known to board up the diving area and the habitation, although obviously not possible in an RV with no drivers door

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bruce & Marion,

I have been following your "importation" with interest and I am so glad that it has worked out for you both.

Although not an ARV, ours is a left hooker and I am well aqainted with ear piercing screams from the "death seat". :lol: :lol: :lol: 
However, I find it best to ignore them, as they can instill a feeling of nervousness, if allowed to. 8O 8O 8O 

Jock


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Wicked chronicle and some guts shown. I had the same probs driving our hitop LHD. Luckily the missus has a high pitched scream and she sticks her feet on the dashboard at times of possible impact. I have pointed out that if indeed an impact did occur, the last thing she would see is her bum as she travels down it but so far has ignored my health and safety lectures.

I am too looking forward to pix. Well done.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Fantaaaastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the Club Bruce & Marion....words can't express how pleased I am for you that your ordeal is finally over :wink: You have made an excellent choice!

I'm saddened to hear of your CD player theft.... we never lost one of those although we did lose a whole batch of 110volt appliances last time we shipped, however I put that down to the Hispanic valet team working in the dealership who were watching us load our stock into the baggage compartments of the vehicles :roll: 

I trust you have found the necessary spare keys etc which might have been hidden....usually taped under the salad bin in the fridge :wink: 

If you find yourselves banging your head on the wall trying to figure out how something works or indeed need any other help, you know where we are  

Look forward to seeing you at Binton!

Best regards
Linda

PS....once again, you are very welcome! :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all. Will post some pix as soon as I've repaired the lane rash.

Linda, thanks for your offer of help - we certainly need someone to demystify the more obscure corners of RV ownership. Found all the spare keys except the cylindrical one to open the bonnet flap. Any danger of your spies being able to source one of these? I'll email you Friday with a list of consumables we'd like - and it would be great if we could meet at Brinton.

Thanks once again for everyones' words of encouragement!

Bruce


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bruce - I keep spare ace key locks & keys on the shelf....I shall try one in our Hurricane before it goes to its new home at the weekend, I would imagine they are pretty universal.

Chat soon
Linda


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Great, thanks for that Linda.

Glad you've sold the Hurricane - hope to meet the lucky buyer at a mhf rally sometime!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Well done!

Scary 'aint it when you first get behind the wheel of a large left hooker. Very much reminds me of my own pick up drive from Southend to Bournemouth.

You already know if you have any questions - just ask away.

Ian


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Congratulation Bruce & Marion:

I'm following on a year or so behind you.
How did you find out which units were under the width limits, new ones one can look up but used? or are certain brands smaller? 

I know there is a list from the Caravan Club which purports to detail which are acceptable and which banned, but as the arithmetic is flawed for many of the models, and downright contradictory I don't trust it long term, especially for the kind of commitment involved.

lotsa luck

Alan Poole


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mines due end of the month. Did you use shipping agent? I am really worried about losing things now as I bought quite a few minor bits and pieces states side for UK usage :roll:

Glad it's all gone well.

Good luck with the inspection :wink:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Kijanas new toy*

Hi Kijana

Congrats and glad all went smoothly.
It won't take long to get used to a left hooker.
I will be at Binton so if i can offer any advice or help drop in.

Duncan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New RV*

Hi

Well done and welcome to your new home.

Rapide561


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for your kind words. Sorry I'm late answering specifics.

Alan 1234, we just researched as much as we could on the web. I also phoned a couple of RV manufacturers (in the States) to get precise widths for a specific model & year (this needs a bit of patience & determination - just try and think like a Yank!). I certainly would NOT trust the SMAA list, which is quite clearly a work of fiction. . .

RoadRunner, yes, we used an agent. There seem to be plenty around.

Damondunc, thanks for your offer. Certainly hope to see you at Binton, as we have about 9 million questions. . .

Happy trails to all

Bruce


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well Bruce??

Can I uncross everything now??

I'm getting a bit uncomfortable :wink: 

How'd it go? 8O 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bruce
Only just noticed your post, (must have been out using ours when you posted mate :lol: :lol: :lol: ) but wanted to add my congratulations.....
Sorry to hear of your loss at the hands of the thieving toe rags but at least stereo's are fairly inexpensive....
Look forward to seeing you very soon, so you can show off your new toy and I hope you managed to get it through the DVLAtapenmeasurenightmarefiasco :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Yes Linda - uncross everything & let the juices flow - we passed!!

It was farcical. Two charming young ladies came out to inspect the Beast. They only seemed to be interested in the VIN number and the length & width.

Length - not a problem. Width - they laid the tape along the curved front, with no attempt to measure the true width. When I saw 2.6m and more showing on the tape I thought I'd better say something. I asked if they were measuring circumference or width?

I suggested a more accurate assessment of width could be achieved by measuring across the windows in the cab, or one of the through locker baggage bays.

At which point the lead girlie asked how wide the coach was, so I told her - 2530mm, which she duly noted and that was the end of it. DVLA clerk can't measure the width? Just supply your own dimension!

So why have Marion & I wasted all these endless wee small hours tossing & turning? On this basis, we could have imported the Tiffin Allegro pusher we really wanted in the first place, which was 102" but we could have lied.

But - you just know if you relied on this, you'd get some really miserable old git who hated the world & especially American motorhomes, & he was beggared if someone was going to import one of these loathsome beasts on his watch.. .

Sorry Linda. Just come back from the pub celebrating the culmination of months of planning. The DVLA bit was the last defined hoop through which we had to jump in order to have our RV legalized. So now it is - & we've ordered the number plates to prove it!

Hope to see you at Binton. Linda, so we can buy you a libation or three. But if it rains much more, we may bottle it. . .

Sorry. Drunken ramble.

Bruce


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Great news Bruce........that just about sums up the DVLA in a nutshell though :roll: 

I assume you will be putting the awning back on (if you took it off in the first place??? 8) )

We will be at Binton equipped with brollies and waders (the weather forecast for Saturday is carp!).

See you there!

Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

So pleased for you and hope my inspection is the same.

I bought an older coach just to see what happens rather than my dream machine.

This system is farcical but glad all went well for you.

Mine was due on 17th Nov Nov but been delayed so now the 20th Nov.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I wish this topic was not under Nukes Baby Topic. Every time I see it my BP shoots up.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, Linda. Yes, we took the awnings off to minimize risk. Don't know if the girlies would have noticed, though.

We haven't had time to replace them, so will be awningless in Binton. But I'm guessing they'll not be needed to protect us from the unrelenting glare of the October sunshine!

Good luck with your venture, RR. I'm sure it will go as smoothly as ours. Though it does give you something to think about in the wee small hours. Silly, really.

Nice one, Pusser! But I hope Julie doesn't give birth to an 8 ton Yank!!

Bruce


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

kijana said:


> Thanks, Linda. Yes, we took the awnings off to minimize risk. Don't know if the girlies would have noticed, though.
> 
> We haven't had time to replace them, so will be awningless in Binton. But I'm guessing they'll not be needed to protect us from the unrelenting glare of the October sunshine!
> 
> ...


That would make her eyes water... Still, news is now out. I can sleep.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> (the weather forecast for Saturday is carp!).
> 
> Linda


Carp!!! Are you really expecting that much rain at Binton? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Linda,

J & R.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Carp indeed  A deliberate typographical error....can't have our newest and youngest member subjected to bad language now, can we ? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think we have to worry when M'LadyJ informs us that pets are allowed. Please bring your dogs and goldfish if you like.


----------

